# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Computer for video editing (mainly)

## KuRIoS

Computer for work will be used for video editing. Is this okay or where should we upgrade?
smaller videos and not 4k.

Ryzen 3 1300x – 3.7GHz Quadcore
GTX 1050ti 4GB
ASRock A320m-DGS
8GB 2400MHz Crucial DDR4
256GB Intel 540s – M.2 SSD
1 tb hdd

----------


## Smitten

What's your total budget, and what software do you plan on using?

Some software works better with Intel, others work better with the more cores AMD offers.

----------


## KuRIoS

> What's your total budget, and what software do you plan on using?
> 
> Some software works better with Intel, others work better with the more cores AMD offers.


Budget is around 5-6000 DKR (1000 USD) but remember EU prices, preferebly danish

We are thinking Pinnacle

----------


## Smitten

Seems to work well.

I'd get the upgrade to the Ryzen 5 1400 if you can fit it in budget. It will provide a measurable performance increase. 

Aside from that, just make sure you install Pinnacle on the SSD and have the videos save to the HDD. It will be great on 720p video and pretty good at 1080p.

I only played around with it a bit to test it out, but it seems to have good performance with H264 files which is fairly standard. 

Should be a good system for the job!  :Cool:

----------


## thowans

If you edit video in Adobe Premiere Pro, you'd better pay attention on CPU, RAM, and SSD. I don't really think that it works well with CUDA cores from Nvidia GPU.
I'd suggest the next build:
1) CPU - Ryzen R5 series (1400 or 1600)
2) RAM - 2x8Gb kit running at least on 2800 MHz
3) MB - anything on A320 or B350 (B450 optional) with radiators on VRM
4) 240-256 GB SSD - not necessary m.2 if we are speaking about fitting the budget
5) 1 Tb HDD
6) GPU - 1050 or 1050ti from Nvidia.
7) PSU - around 450-500W with 80+ certificate.

I think it's around $1000 according to European prices.

----------


## mark1212

The given post regarding the computer for the video editing will be very useful for the person who is in this field, but I want to say that, the system update will be very important for that and if the user has the Windows system, then the windows modules installer worker high cpu will be helpful.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Thowans has suggested a great build (imho), however, I'd take a decent intel i5 over ryzen due to my personal bad experience with ryzens.

----------


## carlvernon

I also have in mind making some upgrade. Thanks for suggestions. I will save these configurations for the future. Hope to build a great machine.

----------


## Anna2b

Recently I came across a good service, allowing to join, resize, edit and customize videos! Video Making Platform | Wave.video is likely to come in handy for you.

----------


## burbigo1

Thanks a lot for sharing this service with us, seems really practical !

----------


## XMODUSX

I would also prefer ryzen over intel. very good build by thowans

----------


## Tigr44

For editing go with AMD, you will need that cores  :Cool:

----------


## bernardand

What's your total budget, and what software do you plan on using?

----------

